
The Need to Move Away from Traditional Selection: Part 1 – CVs - jasmin42io
https://www.psychreg.org/recruitment-methods-cv/
======
PaulHoule
Salami sliced too thin.

The author is right about the problem, which I think is common knowledge. She
mentions that there is a better way but doesn't tell us anything
substantiative about it.

Maybe she wants me to like her on Facebook or sign up for an email newsletter
or click click click but there are so many articles and so little time...

